# Craft Fair- long question for those of you that do them...



## Halo-M Nubians

Well, I had a little 'soap class" with about 6 gals from church. We have started a monthly "how do you do that" get together and I was chosen to be first. It was a lot of fun and I got lots of complements on being so organized, I had handouts ect. I also sold about $35 worth of soap! Not in the plan (well, I did label some) anyway, they all encouraged me to go to a local craft fair the local elementary school puts on every year before Christmas. I have not been to it but have heard it is very well done and last year it had 105 sellors. It is only one day so I think I could do it if I want. I actually have shelves full of soap and figure I could easily have about 10-12 scents w/ 20 bars of each to take. Do ya'll thing 200 bars is enough for a 1 day sale. I haven't decided yet. I know of one other soap person that will be there. She has a businessin a nearby town. He soaps are beautfiully packaged and nice but I think mine would be different enough that there is room for both of us. She does not to GM and Most of mine are done in individual molds-hers are done in log molds and sliced, boxed in cardboard with a little looky hole in the back w/ a glossy label. I have looked over her display in local stores and my scent are very different from hers also.
This is a hobby for me and I don't want this to cost a bunch of money. The idea being to make some to help with the expenses of this addition :. A table for the day is only $10 and I have plenty of stuff available to me to make a nice dispaly. My soaps would just be cigar bands and round labels. I have discovered with the fancy shaped bars that a label pinned w/ a brad on the underside works well and looks cute.
So I have a few questions... Do you think I can compete w/ the fancy boxed soap. I am thinking emphasis the GM and have goat pix and stuff, also my recipe is very inexpensive to make so will probably price to sell. Also what are label laws w/ soap. Do I have to list ingredients ect. If not I probably won't. My soaps are all the same recipe w/ just different scents and color.


----------



## Sondra

Soap there is not re by law it doesn't fall into cosmetics 
Label with your best ingredients like 
sunflower, olive ,coconut oils, shea /coco butter FO fragances etc. I never list lard on mine. and if I have one with no fragrance I always put Scent FREE 
or if vega state that. 
yes think you should go $10 is very resonable and you'll get your feet wet. Make sure your boot has a banner big enough for people to see lettering 
HOME MADE GOAT MILK SOAP or something to that effect and check out her prices before you go then make your price equal or just a hair less but not so as your prices look CHEAP you have a quality product and are proud of it. have single bar prices and a discount for a 3 bar pkg


----------



## Guest

By all means GO FOR IT!!! 200 bars is enough for a one day sale. Bring a cute pic of your goats and say things like , this is handmade on our farm... Tell the people with your story it's what makes you and your product special. Of course you will be unique and friendly competition is good. I like to meet other soapers at a show 

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Go with your strengths....mine is not fancy packages, it's big bars of pretty soap made by a real person. I stand, answer questions the whole time, have a picture of my goats with lettering that says "Milk lovingly donated by the glamor show girls at Lonesome Doe". Sell naked bars, so you can take the wrapping costs off the price, in a pretty basket or galvanized low bucket. Get an old scrub board use it as a display, use several different fall colors of gingham fabrics layers on your table, like grandmas old table clothes. Go for it! Vicki


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Okay, I'm gonna do it! I love everyones ideas. Vicki, I have an awesome glass scrub board that was my grandma's. I will take it-thanks for the suggestion I never would have thought of that. I was also thinking of displaying some of the soaps in my milk buckets, and some old rustic wood crates. Anyway, thanks for the encouragment. Here is a photo of some of my bars. It's funny how a person can be so critical of their own work. But putting them all together in the basket made me feel like they are nicer than I thought.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Oh, and you guys should check out the site of the local soaper I was talking about

www.cedarhousesoaps.com

You will see why I am a bit intimidated-really nice work!


----------



## Guest

Oh Halo,
Yes she has very pretty soaps, but don't be intimidated, you have your own special way too.. and your soaps can be just as nice...there is a niche for all of us that want one in there.. I too was intimidated when i first started and thought that everyone had nicer soaps than I... I can't tell you the times that my customers have raved about my soap and keep coming back... and they tell me why.. that is what I want to hear.. All soap melts in the shower the same way.. give your self a chance,,, and go for it... betcha you got some nice soaps.. :goat


----------



## Guest

You both have very nice soaps, but i believe there will be enough customers at the show for both of you. Mishael, your soaps are beautiful!

Christy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

There you go, her soaps are made with tallow. Don't use animal products in some of your soaps, have a vegan line. Or like me goatmilk soaps with no lard or tallow. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl

Oh, Halo, I agree with everybody else. Yes, she as some nice looking soap, but you have some very nice looking soap. Besides, you don't want your stuff just like hers! I think you have some great looking soap. Have fun! 

Hope you have great sales!

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne

I think your soaps look lovely! Mine are much more plain looking.


----------



## Sondra

Think you will be mighty surprized at the response you get. Your soaps are beautiful
Now I have a suggestion try and find you a metal scrub board to use and don't use grandma's antique one. You will die if it should get broken.


----------



## Kalne

Oh yes, I agree with Sondra. The same thought crossed my mind.
GOt
I was at an auction yesterday and got a 'Sunny Monday' soap shaver. Got it for a buck. It will be a cute display item/conversation starter. I just love stuff like that.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Another quick question. Is it okay to call soaps by the name of the FO used? I've made up some names of my own but was hoping to just call some by their FO. What is appropriate? I guess I am wondering if their are any copyright issues involved.


----------



## Guest

If you have an FO with a copy write all you have to do is put it like this,

Pink Sugar (Type) 

Pink Sugar 
(Aquolina Type)

Christy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

How do I know if it is coppyrighted?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

If it's a dupe of a perfume. Pink Sugar is a dupe of Victoria Secret...but nobody is going to care...everyone calls theirs Pink Sugar. I changed my Love Spell to Love Spells, because I do know a friend who had problems with her website and calling it Love Spells.

If thescentworks.com is using the real name or puts type you might want to do this also since she used to be on a forum and was also told to change the names of some of her scents. Now in your discription you can perfectly legally say...."compare to Victoria Secrets Pink sugar (tm)...Vicki


----------



## SherrieC

Mishael your soaps are Beautiful! I wish I had time to make prettier bars!


----------



## Halo-M Nubians

Thank you for the completments! Everyone elses soaps always look so much better to me-lol!
Hey how do you guys transport you soaps to shows? I was thinking of layering them between tissue paper in rubbermaid tubs or something-but I 'm a little concerned about my molded ones with a picture on them, it seems like they could be easily dinged


----------



## Sondra

put bubble wrap between


----------

